# Found a Worm



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeesh! That's terrible! 

It could be (and I reeeaaly hope) that it wasn't from the hearts. I'd pull some of them out of the freezer before they have a chance to really freeze up and dissect the crap of of them. If there's one worm, I'd think there'd be more. Right?

From where did you get the hearts? How long were they frozen? The fact that the worm was alive makes me think that they didn't come from the frozen heart (depending on how long they were frozen).

I wish I could tell you if they were safe to feed regardless. But I just don't know. :sad:


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

I really wish I know what advice to give you. This isn't good at all. Please update us on how they are doing tomorrow and let us know if you find any more in that heart.


----------



## Maritan (Nov 11, 2011)

I read about worms being extra protein... In any case, I'd check for more worms and report back here.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i don't think a worm can live in frozen meat. do you have any plants in the kitchen?
what kind of worm is it? grapes aren't good for dogs so would grape extract be ok?


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Take this for what it's worth, not a worm expert, lol. From what I understand, for the worm to be actually harmful to a canine or feline it must be a species adapted to live and reproduce in a canine or feline environment. Other worms would simply die.

Natural remedies could be oats and garlic. The oats will give the system a good "flushing" The garlic produces a nasty environment for any living worms.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

when i was cutting the hearts, they had already been butterflied.....practically in half.

couldn't help but see all of the hearts...and i also portioned them into pieces. my dogs are small, so a little goes a long way.

that's pretty well dissecting. i thought i'd notice if there were worms....but i never saw any.....they were whitish, small but not grains of salt looking...

we had also juiced yesterday with veggies...but this was the last use of that particular cutting board because we either flip the board or use a different one for proteins or veggies.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Can you get a photo of the worm and find out what kind it is? It's very possible the beef heart wasn't the source. We have all kinds of bugs around here right now. I wouldn't be surprised if it came from a plant or somewhere else.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Well it depends what kind of worm it was. If it was just some fly larva then it'll just digest, if it was soemthing parasitic then you could have an issue. I don't know enough about the different worms to be of any help, I don't know which ones would survive being eatne, other than tape worms. Heck, for all you know the worm crawled onto the cutting board from somewhere else (which probably isn't any comfort lol), could just be fruit fly larva or something like that.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't think it came from the heart either! But that's just my speculation from what you've said. They came frozen, were already butterflied, AND you had to cut them up for your small/medium sized hoodlums. I would think you would have seen a worm or two as well if there were any to be seen from that case. If you still have the worm, pictures are a plus, maybe we can all knock our heads together and try to figure out what it could be.

I think your pups will be just fine. Keep us updated. If you're really worried I know that some people use fresh ground pumpkin seeds as dewormers. I know a lot of people use food grade diatomaceous earth as well to get rid of parasites!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i don't have a pic of the worm. i didn't make it my pet, xellil...i smashed it and squished it like the criminal it is...

here's a pic of the heart...and this pic doesn't do it justice....there were ten huge, and i mean huge hearts...in this order.
five of them, i sliced into quarters.

the other five were sliced into thinner sections and then made into bubba/malia sizes..

here's a pic:










and this pic doesn't do justice to how bee yoo tee full these hearts were.

we don't keep plants in the kitchen and i just noticed we don't have any real plants at all in the house.

silks....all silk flowers now...no muss, no fuss.

so i guess it could have come from the veggies....i just freaked out when i saw this very little worm dangling from a drying cutting board.

i've spent the last hour looking at images trying to find it...it is not small like a grain of sand...it's not large. it's thin....and whitish....and very dead.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

It seems cattle do get heartworms like dogs do, but I can't imagine they would transfer over to a dog and grow since their life cycle is so particular. 

I'm looking at sites that list common parasites of cattle, and there's several of them but most aren't in the heart.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

That heart looks very juicy, nommy, and worm free.  I'm so p-od my beef hearts were shorted on this months order.

/jealous


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Speaking of worms and remedies. Some years back we had a NSDTR that had roundworm problems without us noticing. No apparent signs. One day he decided to eat a large chunk of one of those soft bamboo mats with had on the balcony. He was never the one to eat random things in the house but all of a sudden he wanted bamboo fibers and lots of it! Guess what happened the following night! Major diarrhea, and out came a colony of roundworms, gel like goo, bamboo chunks and other non digestible crap. The poor guy knew what needed to be done and took matters into his own hands. The bamboo literally scraped everything, including live attached worms, out. After that he never had worm problems again.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That is definitely a good looking heart!

I'm not gonna tell you not to freak out because I would be totally freaked out, but I'm just not finding a heartworm in beef heart that could hurt the dogs - of course googling is not always the best way to find stuff like this but I looked at the papers from some university in Washington state and the ag one from Texas A&M I think.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh gawd. Googling "parasite" is probably one of the more regrettable things I've done on the internet. 

Anyhoo.. Is THIS your worm:



















This is what the worms kinda looked like in that fish I bought from that place you and I have talked about.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

re, This is why I have several different colored cutting boards! White big one for the dogs stuff....NO HUMAN STUFF TOUCHES IT..........Grey one is for the human meat, and the Bamboo is for the vegetables small bamboo for well, I'll say it for BREAD....LOL


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

tapeworms can be killed by freezing, and they do get into cattle heart but you would have seen signs in the heart (small white lesions for light infection). And i don't find that they are passed on to dogs, just people.

cattle meat inspection chapter 2

I think this is a heavy infection.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

xellil said:


> tapeworms can be killed by freezing, and they do get into cattle heart but you would have seen signs in the heart (small white lesions for light infection). And i don't find that they are passed on to dogs, just people.
> 
> cattle meat inspection chapter 2
> 
> I think this is a heavy infection.


This is not a very appetizing discussion while I'm trying choke down something before going to work...LOL


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

CavePaws said:


> That heart looks very juicy, nommy, and worm free.  I'm so p-od my beef hearts were shorted on this months order.
> 
> /jealous


Ha- me too. They mixed up my order and instead of 25 pounds of beef heart, and 10 pounds of beef trim, my supplier reversed it. Oh, well, beef trim is nothing to complain about (esp. since it's more expensive.)

Sorry about the little worm. Doubtful it was from your bee yoo tee full hearts, though. Worms loves plants and all things vegetable; did you wash the veggies beforehand? Little guy probably was trying to escape the flood of water...


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

> grapes aren't good for dogs so would grape extract be ok?


 I think it's supposed to be grapefruit seed extract.



> Natural remedies could be oats and garlic. The oats will give the system a good "flushing" The garlic produces a nasty environment for any living worms.


Don't oats contain xylitol?

Magicre, sorry to hear about the worm, that would freak me out too, I wonder how many speices of worms could actually survive being frozen.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

From what I remember about worm life cycles, they have to go through egg, larva, adult, egg stage. Only the eggs manage to make it through the stomach acids to the intestines. I'm pretty sure that eating the adult will end up with the adult being digested. 

I don't think it was from the heart, but even if it was, it's probably long been digested by now.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Roo said:


> I think it's supposed to be grapefruit seed extract.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Natural D-xylitol can be processed from many plants. It is chemically derived from D-xylose in a factory somewhere. It should be absolutely harmless given for example as a tablespoon of raw oatmeal when you need it's fiber qualities for what ever reason. You have to process large amounts to get its pure form used as additive in various foods.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Chowder is 100% correct. The life cycle of nearly all intestinal worm parasites are the same/similar, in that the eggs or larval worms carried by an intermediate host are infective. Not the adult worms. 

What color was this worm before you killed it? Was it still alive?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

robin, i might flip a board for our stuff, but sorry to have mislead....

we use a special board for breaking down dog proteins....and this was the one. 

but we had just finished veggies so we washed that board before i switched to this one. 

honey and i can be using two cutting boards, two knives....and be dueling demons in the kitchen....proteins on one side of the kitchen and veggies on the other side.

never do the two meet.

xelill....we don't have heartworm here...thank g'd....but not sure of the source of this beef, although they supply fine dining restaurants, so i cannot even imagine worms in their food.

that butterflied heart you see...i quartered it for the person splitting and i cut those quarters into two inch thick pieces for me...so you know i dissected. i think i would have seen a worm or two if the beef had them.

DaViking....after reading your post, i want the last minute of my life to rewind . does this mean i should feed them bamboo? 

this is why we are friends, xelill...we freak out over the craziest of things.

Richelle...you just did what i spent the morning doing.....ugh ugh ugh..and no, it didn't look like that....it wasn't clear and it had tiny little sections, but isn't that magnified....when i say the worm was only 1/4" long, that's how big it was....these are huge by comparison...and mine was much thinner....

oh, and robin. we only use bamboo or wood....if they are going to eat something, i'd rather they eat plastic than wood....i watched ted whatsisname do a show about cutting boards and the outcome was it didn't matter whether wood, bamboo or plastic was used. they all get scratched and they all have about the same amount of bacteria on them. 

so only proteins for us and veggies for us...and proteins for them....three cutting boards.
sometimes i do flip the cutting board for us. but they have their own.

oh. and a fourth huge one for breaking down gigunda hearts and co op stuff.

nikie....none of that present. thank g'd. between you and richelle, i may never eat again. 

NYDogue -- we always wash our veggies....mainly because there are sometimes little buggie thingies...on them and sometimes they are dirty. and who knows who handled them before me. 

i believe you are correct, Roo...it's grape seed extract...

i would not feed oats or garlic to my dogs. i don't think it's a good idea....in spite of what i've read....

chowder, it was alive. and wriggling. and that is just plain disgusting to me. i hate bugs. hate them. death is too good for them. let natalie's chickens have them.

and i have a rule. if they stay outside, it's their domain. if they come into my house, it's the end of them.

natalie, it was alive....blech...and it was cream coloured....1/4 inch long and very narrow. did not look like the parasites and bad worms on my vet's wall...always a pleasure to look at....

it is no longer alive.

anyway, the hearts are in the freezer, where they will stay. we will watch the dogs, but i don't treat myself in anticipation of a cold....so i guess i'm going to just wait and see and examine...for a while until i think they're fine...and will stay that way. 

thanks everyone. i'm glad i was able to entertain you for the day LOL


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Re it is ground raw pumpkin seed one teaspoon per day for your guys for about a week. You can also add 1 drop of Grapefruit seed extract to their water if you are worried.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Liz said:


> Re it is ground raw pumpkin seed one teaspoon per day for your guys for about a week. You can also add 1 drop of Grapefruit seed extract to their water if you are worried.


see liz? I AM learning....

i have pumpkin seeds.... and i have grape seed extract in gel form for honey's teeth and gums....so i can use that.

i was yucked out last night, especially after eating raw fish....but not so much today.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Well, just because it's a worm doesn't mean it's a parasite.
There is a chance, although hopefully it's just some kind of maggot/larvae... although every maggot I've ever seen has been realllyy FAT, >_<.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Liz said:


> Re it is ground raw pumpkin seed one teaspoon per day for your guys for about a week. You can also add 1 drop of Grapefruit seed extract to their water if you are worried.


We *really really really *need that Natural Health Section on this forum !!!!!! Liz is gonna get tired of having to answer all these individual posts !


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I haven't heard back from the admin about it. Sucks because I'd also really like a forum devoted to natural health stuff like this. I'm losing faith in our admin....I wish we would have bought this forum when it was offered to us, just didn't have $10K laying around for something like that. 

I'll keep trying.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

DaneMama said:


> I haven't heard back from the admin about it. Sucks because I'd also really like a forum devoted to natural health stuff like this. I'm losing faith in our admin....I wish we would have bought this forum when it was offered to us, just didn't have $10K laying around for something like that.
> 
> I'll keep trying.



Next time it comes up for sale, let us know. Maybe we can form a coop or work something out as a small group.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> I haven't heard back from the admin about it. Sucks because I'd also really like a forum devoted to natural health stuff like this. I'm losing faith in our admin....I wish we would have bought this forum when it was offered to us, just didn't have $10K laying around for something like that.
> 
> I'll keep trying.


i think if everyone writes to the admin.....scroll down to the 'contact' at the bottom of the page, we might just get a sub forum....

it's possible this guy does make money from the ads, which is what a board/forum is supposed to do....that's why we have cookies enabled, so wherever you visit, the ad follows you around...

write to him...the more people who write...maybe will get what we want.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

chowder said:


> Next time it comes up for sale, let us know. Maybe we can form a coop or work something out as a small group.


wish i had known. i would have bought it....these boards can make some serious coin...if attended to, plus be a nice place to hang.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> wish i had known. i would have bought it....these boards can make some serious coin...if attended to, plus be a nice place to hang.


I'd have gotten involved with it too. Some of us are looking for alternative income sources :smile:


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i am curious about how the hearts were packaged and if the package was at any time set on the ground.
if at anytime the box,bag or whatever the hearts came in were set on the ground in the mudd or on the grass or in dirt you could have picked up a worm from that.
a few years ago me and my mom were hauling in grocerys we had alot of them in plastic bags my mom would get them from teh car to the front door and i would move them from teh front door to the kitchenone of the bags had been set in the grass next to the steps. when i picked up the bag to empty it a dead earth worm was stuck on the bottom.

so if at any point the package the hearts came in were set on the ground it could have easily picked up to worm.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xchairity_casex said:


> i am curious about how the hearts were packaged and if the package was at any time set on the ground.
> if at anytime the box,bag or whatever the hearts came in were set on the ground in the mudd or on the grass or in dirt you could have picked up a worm from that.
> a few years ago me and my mom were hauling in grocerys we had alot of them in plastic bags my mom would get them from teh car to the front door and i would move them from teh front door to the kitchenone of the bags had been set in the grass next to the steps. when i picked up the bag to empty it a dead earth worm was stuck on the bottom.
> 
> so if at any point the package the hearts came in were set on the ground it could have easily picked up to worm.


that's a good working theory.....it went from the truck to a cooler to a truck to my car. it was not, to my knowledge, set onto the ground, unless that happened from the supplier to whomever picked it up.

the hearts themselves were butterflied in a dry cardboard box..and the box was totally dry, no water stains at all.

in all truth, as i think about it, it was probably just a little wormy thing...and was attached to my cutting board by a thread. i think that means it's harmless.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

chowder said:


> I'd have gotten involved with it too. Some of us are looking for alternative income sources :smile:


having run two boards for money, i can tell you they are a lot of work. setting up vBulletin which is what this is....not so difficult, although there are lots of admin things to do to get it set up for ads...plus, joining affiliate programs, etc....and looking for people to buy ad space, if that's how you want to go....

running the board is where a lot of the work is....and keeping people from tearing each other's heads off, making sure everyone is polite....and generally being a benevolent dictator.....


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

magicre said:


> DaViking....after reading your post, i want the last minute of my life to rewind . does this mean i should feed them bamboo?


Haha, no I'd go easy on the bamboo! :smile: (on the other hand, maybe I have a new natural remedy product line here, BambooBoy Inc, for all your flushing needs.)


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

I sent the admin a message asking for the sub forum.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I fed my cats the other morning and because my allergies are so bad right now I had to run in the foster building (where they live) plop their food down, give them a quick pat on the head, and flee the building or I knew I'd spend the next hour sneezing and itching. I usually go back out there 30 minutes or so later and get their bowls but I left them out there until later because my allergies were in full swing. When I went to get them there was one little piece of meat left in the bowl and maggots already on it. They were TINY cream colored little beasts. This was just a matter of a few hours. Is it possible a fly landed on the board and started to work it's magic and make some baby flies? When they're first hatched, or however they come into being, they're thread like and not fat yet. Is this what it looked like but thinner?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

DaViking said:


> Haha, no I'd go easy on the bamboo! :smile: (on the other hand, maybe I have a new natural remedy product line here, BambooBoy Inc, for all your flushing needs.)


let me know when it goes public. i shall buy shares.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> I fed my cats the other morning and because my allergies are so bad right now I had to run in the foster building (where they live) plop their food down, give them a quick pat on the head, and flee the building or I knew I'd spend the next hour sneezing and itching. I usually go back out there 30 minutes or so later and get their bowls but I left them out there until later because my allergies were in full swing. When I went to get them there was one little piece of meat left in the bowl and maggots already on it. They were TINY cream colored little beasts. This was just a matter of a few hours. Is it possible a fly landed on the board and started to work it's magic and make some baby flies? When they're first hatched, or however they come into being, they're thread like and not fat yet. Is this what it looked like but thinner?
> View attachment 7058


that almost looks like a grub.....what you're showing is terribly obese compared to mine....mine couldn't have been more than 1/32 in width.

that thing looks really really well fed.  
but the colouring is the same with those ribby things...only waaaaaay smaller.

i've never seen a baby maggot...only the ones we put on putrifying flesh.....way cool....but what you're describing ...the tiny thin thing hangin' on a thread sounds about right...but sooooo small.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

magicre said:


> that almost looks like a grub.....what you're showing is terribly obese compared to mine....mine couldn't have been more than 1/32 in width.
> 
> that thing looks really really well fed.
> but the colouring is the same with those ribby things...only waaaaaay smaller.
> ...


It's the only photo I could find of a single maggot but yes, when they're brand new little babies they are WAY thinner. The one in the pic looks like it's already had a few meals....Or a Big Mac...
What I saw in the cat's bowl was about the length of a grain of rice but much much smaller in girth.
If I'd only known ahead of time you'd need to see pictures of my baby maggots I'd have made them sit for a photo session.....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> It's the only photo I could find of a single maggot but yes, when they're brand new little babies they are WAY thinner. The one in the pic looks like it's already had a few meals....Or a Big Mac...
> What I saw in the cat's bowl was about the length of a grain of rice but much much smaller in girth.
> If I'd only known ahead of time you'd need to see pictures of my baby maggots I'd have made them sit for a photo session.....


after i murdered it, i thought...dayum. i should have taken a picture because they'll all want to see a picture....but i didn't. i just indiscriminately killed it. blech.

even if it is a maggot, i saw absolutely nothing in these hearts that would make me think they had worms....i do remember living on the east coast and buying purdue chickens....

i took them out of the fridge and put them in the sink...in a roasting pan.....and when i came back there were worms all over it. i took the roasting pan and the chickens back to superfresh and said you can take these and give me a new roasting pan. and they did. 

this worm did not look like those worms.....


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Ew. I wonder if you had put that chicken straight into the oven if you would have even noticed the worms. That's horrible.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> Ew. I wonder if you had put that chicken straight into the oven if you would have even noticed the worms. That's horrible.


i think i would have seen them. they were everywhere....they just would have been cooked everywhere....


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> after i murdered it, i thought...dayum. i should have taken a picture because they'll all want to see a picture....but i didn't. i just indiscriminately killed it. blech.
> 
> even if it is a maggot, i saw absolutely nothing in these hearts that would make me think they had worms....i do remember living on the east coast and buying purdue chickens....
> 
> ...


My husband may never get fed a chicken again.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

chowder said:


> My husband may never get fed a chicken again.


although i never bought purdue again...and not solely because of those reasons....i think after all the years of eating purdue chickens, it was a one time thing.

i don't eat them now, because one: they don't grow them out here that i have found, not that i am looking

plus their diets are one of the worst in all the big chicken farming industry, along with tyson.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> although i never bought purdue again...and not solely because of those reasons....i think after all the years of eating purdue chickens, it was a one time thing.
> 
> i don't eat them now, because one: they don't grow them out here that i have found, not that i am looking
> 
> plus their diets are one of the worst in all the big chicken farming industry, along with tyson.


I actually don't buy Purdue chickens either, even for the dogs. The one time I did buy one bird, it smelled really bad and was a very artificial yellow color. 

I get all natural, unenhanced chickens for the dogs. But after cutting up and bagging hundreds of pounds of chickens, I just can't eat the things anymore, myself. It all looks like dog food to me now. :tongue:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

chowder said:


> I actually don't buy Purdue chickens either, even for the dogs. The one time I did buy one bird, it smelled really bad and was a very artificial yellow color.
> 
> I get all natural, unenhanced chickens for the dogs. But after cutting up and bagging hundreds of pounds of chickens, I just can't eat the things anymore, myself. It all looks like dog food to me now. :tongue:


that's what i'm talking about. they were the fattiest most huge chickens i'd ever seen.....frankenchickens to be sure.

but ya know? the feed they give natural chickens, even the organic ones is still a vegetarian seed, consisting of mostly corn and soy.

and i love my chicken broth....at least draper valley is not the worst....although they are switching to an organic for 3.49 a pound. and i say crap.

my dogs don't eat chicken anymore....but i want to. i'm still looking for soy free eggs.


----------

